# favourite big frog???



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

okay just wondering what the general favourite of big frogs was and why? so take a vote leave an answer


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

first to vote lol go horned frog lol


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

I've never even heard of them before now lol but just did a search on Google and I love the African bullfrog!! :2thumb:


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

For a big frog I'm wanting a big beast that looks menacing. So I'm afraid horned frogs just don't get big enough are not as mean looking as pyxies.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i went horned frog because they are the best looking imho


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

definately the pixie frog.love horned frogs too but pixies are the dogs b******s!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

im suprised the goliath is not as popular as i believed if i could get a trio i deffo would!!!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

None of the above 










_Leptodactylus fallax_, Montserrat Mountain Chicken:2thumb:


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

thats the same genus as the smoky jungle tree frog isnt it?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*frogs*

the lot they are all great :lol2:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Afro bullies-no contest!:no1:


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Horned look cool, but looks dont make the man, Pyxies are the real deal : victory:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> thats the same genus as the smoky jungle tree frog isnt it?


Correct indeed matey  Smokeys are _Leptodactylus pentadactylus._










Smokeys are found throughout the south Americas and are very similar to the mountain chicken which is now critically endangered and estimated at less than 8000 individuals. Tough time for froggies


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

humph... stupid online source referd to pentadactylus as mountain chickens.. jesus loves the ladies is not impressed. (how ever he is rather happy that he has just bought another two s.s.terrestris and a pair of s.s.algiria)

for me it would have to be pixies... look good, big size, slightly cute, robust, nice feeding response... perfect dust bin...


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

seems theres a lot of african bullfrog fans here, dont blame you all, brilliant frog, it just so happens i have one that needs a new home
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-classifieds/178459-afro-bully.html
: victory:


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

thats some subtle advertising there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> thats some subtle advertising there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


it worked though:lol2:


----------



## nim1989 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a Leptodactylus Pentadactylus that needs a new mumma ....


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## nim1989 (Oct 5, 2009)

timothy and matilda said:


> image



nom nom nom


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

This thread is 3 years old!!!!!!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## nim1989 (Oct 5, 2009)

i know  Been desperately trying to find someone that may want one, only 11 threads on here with Leptodactylus Pentodactylus in them so posted on allll of them regardless of how old the thread is in the hope that someone gets back to me...  A girl can hope!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

nim1989 said:


> i know  Been desperately trying to find someone that may want one, only 11 threads on here with Leptodactylus Pentodactylus in them so posted on allll of them regardless of how old the thread is in the hope that someone gets back to me...  A girl can hope!


Have you advertised it in the classifieds section?


----------



## nim1989 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, a few months ago, but nada, and I really feel bad that I cant give her the best life possible.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

what type of care/conditions are needed?


----------



## nim1989 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have been told similar to Bullfrog but with alot more space! Likes water and jumping, needs a 10% bulb and 70 - 80f ish. She currently hasnt got a UV bulb due to the bulb breaking (clutz) but she will have it again as soon as I get blasted money. She loves black crix and Dubias and most buglies dusted. There's not a massive amount of info online ...


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

african bullfrog <pyxicephalus adspersus>:2thumb:


----------



## nim1989 (Oct 5, 2009)

spencerburgo said:


> african bullfrog <pyxicephalus adspersus>:2thumb:


... :d


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> This thread is 3 years old!!!!!!


 i did not look at the date,:lol2::lol2:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

inkyjoe said:


> seems theres a lot of african bullfrog fans here, dont blame you all, brilliant frog, it just so happens i have one that needs a new home
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-classifieds/178459-afro-bully.html
> : victory:


this thread is 3 years old, and has just re emerged, and I have never stopped kicking myself for selling him. stupid ex fiance and her stupid misleading vagina! I would absolutely love this frog back. never knew a man could miss a frog so much. I own so many herpetological treasures, but my rep room will always be empty without an afrobully  cant believe how theyve bloody rocketed in price either!!!!:bash::bash::bash::lol2:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

inkyjoe said:


> this thread is 3 years old, and has just re emerged, and I have never stopped kicking myself for selling him. stupid ex fiance and her stupid misleading vagina! I would absolutely love this frog back. never knew a man could miss a frog so much. I own so many herpetological treasures, but my rep room will always be empty without an afrobully  cant believe how theyve bloody rocketed in price either!!!!:bash::bash::bash::lol2:


yes there is nothing worse than getting rid of something then realizing what a mistake you made, and there not the easiest things to come by these days or the cheapest,

cheers spencer............


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Iv managed to locate one or two genuine adspersus, which Im waiting to hear back on  but theyl never be the same as dear old barry scott, whom i raised from a dumpy froglet


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

in response to inky joes comments about the adspersus, althought he is no longer with me, i know he is still well taken care of... that was one monstrous pixie as well... trust me on that! 


also im shocked this thread has re-emerged after three years!!! =O


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> in response to inky joes comments about the adspersus, althought he is no longer with me, i know he is still well taken care of... that was one monstrous pixie as well... trust me on that!
> 
> 
> also im shocked this thread has re-emerged after three years!!! =O


I wish udv sold him back to me  If youre still in contact with the person you sold him to, let them know that Il always be interested in taking him back


----------

